# want to add heated grips to Tecumseh 7HP



## AJ F (Nov 27, 2015)

Last winter I purchased a used John Deere tracked snow blower with a 7HP Tecumseh motor. (I believe the motor is a replacement because the manual lists a 8HP motor) This blower has a head light. I would like to add heated grips to this blower. My local repair shop doesn't know what larger alternator he should order so I can install the heated grips. The tag on motor lists: HSK 70 Serial # 130285S (D) DOM: 4242D
Can anyone help me out with this issue?

Thanks,

AJ F


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

AJ F said:


> Last winter I purchased a used John Deere tracked snow blower with a 7HP Tecumseh motor. (I believe the motor is a replacement because the manual lists a 8HP motor) This blower has a head light. I would like to add heated grips to this blower. My local repair shop doesn't know what larger alternator he should order so I can install the heated grips. The tag on motor lists: HSK 70 Serial # 130285S (D) DOM: 4242D
> Can anyone help me out with this issue


:white^_^arial^_^0^_

The alternator should be good to handle at least 45 watts or close to 4 amps to handle both the light and hand warmers. Good Luck


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I found a parts list for this engine at http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/tecumsehpartslist/HSK70-130285S.pdf 

According to this parts list, for that engine, the alternator is an 18W capacity, PN 611111. It might not have the power to run both, and it doesn't mention if it has a diode in it or not for DC output. If you wanted to put on a higher capacity alternator, you would also have to find a new flywheel with the appropriate magnets attached to it.

Also came across an interesting blog describing what you want to do and what the blogger did to get the power he needed. Looks like it might still be a work in progress however...

George Stone: Adding Alternator to Snowblower with Tecumseh Engine


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

you'll also need the matching flywheel, it seems to be a lot of work and $$$ for little gain.


----------



## AJ F (Nov 27, 2015)

It might be a little work, but I like the features of this blower-I just need to keep my fingers warm so I can get all my snow removed with out having to go inside to warm-up.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The flywheel that goes with the 18w alternator is 611087, maybe this guy has another one?

611087 Tecumseh Flywheel HSK70 7hp Snowblower lighting


----------



## AJ F (Nov 27, 2015)

I have the 18w alternator on the blower now. I would like to upgrade to a alternator that will put out more wattage to operate heated grips. 

Thanks,


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

AJ F said:


> I have the 18w alternator on the blower now. I would like to upgrade to a alternator that will put out more wattage to operate heated grips.
> 
> Thanks,


Depending on the power requirements of the grips you are thinking about, it might be possible to use them with the existing alternator by adding an extra switch so that you can turn off the headlight and turn on the heaters. Only works if you don't need the headlight however, so if you do a lot of work in the dark, this might not suit you. You will be limited to about 9-10 watt heaters. 

You would want a single pole, double throw switch, somewhat weather proof, with a minimum rating of about 5 amps. Beefier rating than you need, but probably a heavier duty switch. You might want to get one with a centre OFF position so you can shut off both light and heaters when they are not required. Heaters probably also come with a separate switch which would be fed from the one side of the SPDT switch.


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

This really isn't going to be any help if you have the McGiver bug; but what about just using the hand warmer packets that you put in your gloves??? Sure helps me and I have absolutely terrible hand circulation.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

skutflut said:


> I found a parts list for this engine at http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/tecumsehpartslist/HSK70-130285S.pdf
> 
> Also came across an interesting blog describing what you want to do and what the blogger did to get the power he needed. Looks like it might still be a work in progress however...
> 
> George Stone: Adding Alternator to Snowblower with Tecumseh Engine


Thanks for posting that.. I recently had 2 HM80 engines from Bolens snowblowers and both were wired for heated handlebars and had provisions for a headlight *at the same time* - I figured that the alternator must be pretty beefy.

One of the engines is a hm80-155282k and when I googled it, the flywheel's part number is the same as that blog's 7-amp listing. Since the heated handlebars no longer work, I could safely go up to 55-watts if I chose to LOL.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

bwright1818 said:


> This really isn't going to be any help if you have the McGiver bug; but what about just using the hand warmer packets that you put in your gloves??? Sure helps me and I have absolutely terrible hand circulation.


I get the impression that the OP has the McGiver bug :wavetowel2:


----------



## York v45 (Dec 27, 2014)

bwright is on the right track for a practical solution. Battery powered gloves is another way to go......you can find them for the motorcycle, snowmobile, construction worker type.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

db130 said:


> Thanks for posting that.. I recently had 2 HM80 engines from Bolens snowblowers and both were wired for heated handlebars and had provisions for a headlight *at the same time* - I figured that the alternator must be pretty beefy.
> 
> One of the engines is a hm80-155282k and when I googled it, the flywheel's part number is the same as that blog's 7-amp listing. Since the heated handlebars no longer work, I could safely go up to 55-watts if I chose to LOL.



With that big a light, you might get complaints from the neighbours about blinding them at night, or the beam of light might melt the snow before you get a chance to blow it...:icon_whistling:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

actually... i installed a 36-watt light just yesterday on my Bolens and it seems to be plenty bright.


----------

